# medical



## silverfox911 (Mar 27, 2013)

can any body tell me how Spain's health cistern work's, would we have to take out extra insurance for my wife's aliment's ie C.O.P.D and if so can tell us the cost? many thank's. John and Lynn UK.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You'll need to elaborate please. Are either of you of retirement age?


----------



## silverfox911 (Mar 27, 2013)

*retired*

sorry! yes we are retired, the only thing i am worried about is my wife's welfare health wise. thank you very much. John UK


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

silverfox911 said:


> sorry! yes we are retired, the only thing i am worried about is my wife's welfare health wise. thank you very much. John UK


ok

so if you're in receipt of the state pension from the UK then you'll get full access to healthcare here on the same basis as a Spanish national, by way of a reciprocal agreement

before you leave the UK you need to contact the DWP & tell them you're moving here & that you need S1s


----------



## silverfox911 (Mar 27, 2013)

money wise we would loose several hundred pounds per month and we need to be sure that we can manage on pensions. we would not need any mortgage's as we would pay cash on the sale of our bungalow. John UK


----------



## silverfox911 (Mar 27, 2013)

thank you very kindly that is the first good news i have given to to so far on this matter, can you tell me how long that you have lived their, many thanks. John UK


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

silverfox911 said:


> thank you very kindly that is the first good news i have given to to so far on this matter, can you tell me how long that you have lived their, many thanks. John UK


we've been here getting on for 10 years now

you're in Clacton?

all my late husband's family is in Essex - all over from Romford to Harlow to Benfleet, Canvey & Pitsea


----------



## silverfox911 (Mar 27, 2013)

*reply*

hello that's a long time did you learned a bit of Spanish before you moved, and was it hard going to start with it's clear that you enjoy it their, we are looking around Alicante area are you been there. many thanks. John UK


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

silverfox911 said:


> hello that's a long time did you learned a bit of Spanish before you moved, and was it hard going to start with it's clear that you enjoy it their, we are looking around Alicante area are you been there. many thanks. John UK


we live about an hour north of the city of Alicante

no, I barely knew a word of Spanish before we came, but I'm a fast learner & I've been teaching Spanish myself now for about 5 years - I did (& still do) work VERY hard at it though


----------



## silverfox911 (Mar 27, 2013)

hello we lived on canvey island on King Park lol for 3 years. do you know if my wife could take family credit out as well as state pension. many thanks.John UK


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

silverfox911 said:


> hello we lived on canvey island on King Park lol for 3 years. do you know if my wife could take family credit out as well as state pension. many thanks.John UK



no, just the state pension

more info here https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain#benefits-in-spain


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Re Spain's health cistern-surely you need a plumber? Sorry-couldn't resist that!


----------

